# 5/16 ES report



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

fished just outside the breakers off fishermans island on the outgoing tide. ended the night with 10 reds betwen 40-50" in the boat. all fish caught on crab. was a great night to hold your rod had two hookups as soon as the bait hit the water.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome.


----------

